# Just for fun build!



## nocrapman (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi Guys,
  I have had my new Phenom based primary rig running flawlessly for a few months now. Thanks to everyone that helped with that.

  I have been toying with the idea of upgrading my old machine (in my sig). Everything works ok. But I am looking to make it into a backup rig as well as just something to play around with OCing etc.

Here's what I was thinking...

1. New CPU (Something fast and easily OC'able)
2. New MOBO (Something with enough options/info base to OC comfortably).
3. New RAM.
4. OS: XP prof (I own) vs windows 7 - (how do I get the trial beta I keep hearing about?)

Anything else that you guys think I might need? Aftermarket Fan/HS; bigger/newer PS.

Budget: Definitely under $400 but the lesser the better. Thanks!
3.


----------



## mudkip (Aug 8, 2009)

E5200 / Gigabyte P45 UD3R / 4GB 1066Mhz (brand of choice) / W7 Beta can be downloaded but the RTM is already out


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 8, 2009)

For fun/low cost/overclockabilityand flexibility, you can't beat* Phenom II x2 550/790GX or 785G chipsets*. Both chipsets allow for unlocking of 2 additional cores as well as decent overclocking capabilities. You can get the CPU/Mobo for about $200.00 on Newegg.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 8, 2009)

um, why dont buy am3? the socket has a bunch of nice, different procs with 2,3 and 4 cores. it also OC´s easily, and the better am3 boards have lots of options.. also it has ddr3...


----------



## nocrapman (Aug 8, 2009)

mudkip said:


> E5200 / Gigabyte P45 UD3R / 4GB 1066Mhz (brand of choice) / W7 Beta can be downloaded but the RTM is already out



I was considering this combo:
E5200: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...7&bop=And&ActiveSearchResult=True&Order=PRICE
 and
P45 UD3R: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128359

vs the all time favorite E8400 chip for $100 more: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037

This might be my first time doing a intel build. 
How far can I Reasonably OC the 5200 vs the 8400?


----------



## mudkip (Aug 8, 2009)

nocrapman said:


> I was considering this combo:
> E5200: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...7&bop=And&ActiveSearchResult=True&Order=PRICE
> and
> P45 UD3R: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128359
> ...



The E8400 will clock 4-4,2Ghz with a lower voltage than a E5200. But you can expect to get the E5200 about 3,8Ghz under 1.30v . The E8400 cost almost three times more though


----------



## nocrapman (Aug 8, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> For fun/low cost/overclockabilityand flexibility, you can't beat* Phenom II x2 550/790GX or 785G chipsets*. Both chipsets allow for unlocking of 2 additional cores as well as decent overclocking capabilities. You can get the CPU/Mobo for about $200.00 on Newegg.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090808/.jpg



Thats an interesting idea!
I hadnt thought of this at all. 
How difficult is it to unlock cores?
I was somewhat a little inclined towards intel for this build although my mind is not made up by any means.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 8, 2009)

If you want more fun OCing on an intel build, don't get an e5200. Their fsb wall is very very low.

Wait until the e6500k comes out. I have a feeling you will have quite a bit of fun with that with its unlocked multi.

EDIT:

Just noticed your build costs is around $400 max. You could probly do a Q9550+ this ... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136060R or http://www.motherboardpro.com/DFI-B...sed-Refurbished-1-yr-DFI-warranty-p-1292.html


----------



## nocrapman (Aug 8, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> If you want more fun OCing on an intel build, don't get an e5200. Their fsb wall is very very low.
> 
> Wait until the e6500k comes out. I have a feeling you will have quite a bit of fun with that with its unlocked multi.
> 
> ...



The 6500 seems like an interesting option. I wonder how long before its released in the US? 
What the benefit of going with the Q9550? 4 cores? I dont think I want to pay a premium for the xtra cores? Is there something else I am overlooking?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 8, 2009)

nocrapman said:


> The 6500 seems like an interesting option. I wonder how long before its released in the US?
> What the benefit of going with the Q9550? 4 cores? I dont think I want to pay a premium for the xtra cores? Is there something else I am overlooking?



Not only will you have 4 cores but it would also be fun to bench with too.  I have seen a quite a few hit 500+ fsb.


----------



## LittleLizard (Aug 8, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128392 - 85 + ship mobo
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103680 - 105 cpu
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227322 - 112 ram

Total - 302


----------



## nocrapman (Aug 11, 2009)

I was more inclined to get a Intel processor, but I dont see the point of investing in a 775 MOBO. On the other hand an AM3 base might give me lots of options...
Dang.... cant decide.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 11, 2009)

nocrapman said:


> I was more inclined to get a Intel processor, but I dont see the point of investing in a 775 MOBO. On the other hand an AM3 base might give me lots of options...
> Dang.... cant decide.



Go AM3 over 775. If you can up the budget, 1366 is the best option of all of them.

Or, you can also wait and see what 1156 has to offer.

I agree, now is a very tough time for an enthusiast looking to piece together a new build.

If I absolutely couldn't wait, and/or just can't get enough money to go another step higher, I would grab AM3.


----------



## Zoelef (Aug 11, 2009)

nocrapman said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have had my new Phenom based primary rig running flawlessly for a few months now. Thanks to everyone that helped with that.
> 
> I have been toying with the idea of upgrading my old machine (in my sig). Everything works ok. But I am looking to make it into a backup rig as well as just something to play around with OCing etc.
> ...


$120 - Gigabyte GA-MA785G-US2H + 4 GB G.Skill DDR2-1066
$61 - Athlon II X2 245

If your case supports mATX motherboards and you can get snag a copy of the Win7 RC Beta, you're set (for now) at under half your $400 budget. The onboard HD4200 might give your X1900XTX a run for its money as well.


----------



## nocrapman (Aug 11, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Go AM3 over 775. If you can up the budget, 1366 is the best option of all of them.
> 
> Or, you can also wait and see what 1156 has to offer.
> 
> ...



Just found out that Zipzoomfly is offering 20% cashback through Bing. 
With that I can get the i7 920 for about $240 after cashback! 
Now if I can a decent MOBO (and I dont need SLI) and HSF, and RAM at a good price point, I will be all set...


----------



## nocrapman (Aug 11, 2009)

Zoelef said:


> $120 - Gigabyte GA-MA785G-US2H + 4 GB G.Skill DDR2-1066
> $61 - Athlon II X2 245
> 
> If your case supports mATX motherboards and you can get snag a copy of the Win7 RC Beta, you're set (for now) at under half your $400 budget. The onboard HD4200 might give your X1900XTX a run for its money as well.



I wonder why only a handful of folks have used this processor...
This seems like a good combo for the money; I am a little worried about this CPU though!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 11, 2009)

nocrapman said:


> I wonder why only a handful of folks have used this processor...
> This seems like a good combo for the money; I am a little worried about this CPU though!



CPU is good. There shouldnt be any worries on that at all.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 11, 2009)

Windows 7 Release Candidate

Free til next June


----------



## nocrapman (Aug 11, 2009)

Apologise for bugging you guys over this (agonizing) decision!

Here are the parameters I have come to for simplifying my decision:

1. I will go dual core with this build - (less energy wasted/less temps to deal with/cheaper).

2. I will go with a platform that has some future value for upgrading - (ruling out effectively the 775 based chips).

3. The overclocking should be simple like the current AMD Phenom black edition chips with unlocked Multis.

Where does that leave me??? AMD phenoms?? 
Any other possibilities?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 11, 2009)

Leaves you with the upcoming i5/i3 or the now available AM3. If going AM3 I would really like to see you go X2 550, rivals the e8XXX series. BUT the X2 240 chip is good.


----------



## nocrapman (Aug 11, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Leaves you with the upcoming i5/i3 or the now available AM3. If going AM3 I would really like to see you go X2 550, rivals the e8XXX series. BUT the X2 240 chip is good.



i5 may happen in Sept/Oct and when new... might be as pricey as the i7... right?
The 550 seems like a good choice in that light!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 11, 2009)

Yah, the i3/5 cpu's are going to be as much but the motherboards are going to be cheaper.


----------



## Zoelef (Aug 12, 2009)

nocrapman said:


> I wonder why only a handful of folks have used this processor...
> This seems like a good combo for the money; I am a little worried about this CPU though!



It should be good, if you want a bit more power, go for either of:
$66 - Athlon II X2 245 (2.9 GHz)
$76 - Athlon II X2 250 (3.0 GHz)

But I shy away from the Phenom II class since it stars at $90, which is almost $25 above the X2 245 (my choice given the slight price cut).


----------



## nocrapman (Aug 12, 2009)

Zoelef said:


> It should be good, if you want a bit more power, go for either of:
> $66 - Athlon II X2 245 (2.9 GHz)
> $76 - Athlon II X2 250 (3.0 GHz)
> 
> But I shy away from the Phenom II class since it stars at $90, which is almost $25 above the X2 245 (my choice given the slight price cut).



What I like about the Black ed. Phenom IIs is the unlocked multis and the ease of Ocing.
Is it the same with the 245/250?
Otherwise at $60 for an AM3 chip, its a great deal...


----------



## nocrapman (Aug 17, 2009)

*Update+MOBO search*

So as suggested by a bunch of you, I went with a 550 BE - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103680
From a different vendor with bing CB - it will cost me $80.
Now I need suggestions for a good MOBO (with DDR3) for overclocking and a good cooling solution (air)?

Thanks!


----------



## nocrapman (Aug 17, 2009)

Thinking about this Gigabyte board:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128378&Tpk=GA-MA790XT-UD4P

ANy thoughts?

ALso need recommendations for some DDR3 RAM...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 17, 2009)

It is a really good board.  I don't remember if you wanted a IGP or you already had a dedicated card in mind.  You can get a AM3 GX board in the same price range of the same quality if it is a concern, otherwise great choice.


----------



## nocrapman (Aug 18, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> It is a really good board.  I don't remember if you wanted a IGP or you already had a dedicated card in mind.  You can get a AM3 GX board in the same price range of the same quality if it is a concern, otherwise great choice.



I would ideally like a board that gives me both options, without any constraints.
But if I had to make a choice, IGP would be a second....


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 18, 2009)

Still Gigabyte

My board is another option.

Both are about $125, well built, IGP with 128 MB of Sideport memory, OC well, and give you the option of Crossfire if you want.


----------



## nocrapman (Aug 19, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Still Gigabyte
> 
> My board is another option.
> 
> Both are about $125, well built, IGP with 128 MB of Sideport memory, OC well, and give you the option of Crossfire if you want.



Cool!
So I was about to pull the trigger on the MOBO and just realised that I needed RAM.
Should I stick with DDR2, and be able to get some really good sticks or just get DDR3 (they are not cheap) - from an OCing point of view?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 19, 2009)

A decent ddr3 kit can be found decently cheap. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148262


----------



## nocrapman (Aug 19, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> A decent ddr3 kit can be found decently cheap. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148262



This seems like a good deal for the $$.
Is there an advantage of going triple channel?


----------



## boomstik360 (Aug 19, 2009)

nocrapman said:


> This seems like a good deal for the $$.
> Is there an advantage of going triple channel?



AMD Doesn't have a triple channel memory controller. The triple channel memory kits are for i7's only. Lots of noobs make the mistake of ordering them for their AMD builds though, they just run in single channel.


----------



## nocrapman (Aug 19, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> AMD Doesn't have a triple channel memory controller. The triple channel memory kits are for i7's only. Lots of noobs make the mistake of ordering them for their AMD builds though, they just run in single channel.



Thank you for that clarification!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 19, 2009)

I also recommend these.  $2 more and no free shipping, but has much tighter timing.

Crucial Ballistx


----------



## Wile E (Aug 19, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> AMD Doesn't have a triple channel memory controller. The triple channel memory kits are for i7's only. Lots of noobs make the mistake of ordering them for their AMD builds though, they just run in single channel.



Right, but the i7 kits tend to be specced for lower voltage at the same timings. (AKA: they're binned better) You just get an extra stick is how I would look at it. 

At least until they start releasing more of these binned sticks in 2 stick kits, I'd actually only consider i7 triple kits for now, run all 3 sticks for daily use, as single vs double make squat all difference in all but the most memory intensive apps, and just pull a stick for bench sessions.


----------

